
China Aims to Spend at Least $360B on Renewable Energy by 2020 - Osiris30
http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/05/world/asia/china-renewable-energy-investment.html?smprod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share&_r=1&referer=
======
Osiris30
See also the plan to spend $500bn on rail expansion (discussed here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13291368](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13291368)).

------
jussij
And if climate change turns out to be real (which the current science seems to
suggest) that minimal $360B spend will turn out to be a multi-trillion dollar
profit in the decades to come.

